

Yahoo Launches New Screen App  - jaynos
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/09/yahoo-launches-yahoo-screen-on-mobile/

======
jonaldomo
Dear Techcrunch, Please enlarge the thumbnail when the user clicks on it.
Also, I like the news you deliver. Thanks. John

